# SYmfony2 Apache Download file Issue



## buddyram (Nov 7, 2014)

I have written a Symfony2(PHP MVC Framework) script to download a zip file from the server. But the file download stops in the midway. I have increased the max_execution_time in apache configuration. Still the problem is persisting.

Do anyone have the quick fix for this?

Thanks in advance.


----------

